# How do i install flash.ocx on windows vista?



## twise25

I use an Hp pavillion DV 6000, Window vista 32-bit operating system, 1GB RAM, and 2GHz Intel(R) Core Duo process laptop. Each time i log on to yahoo messenger and enter into any of the public chat rooms, the chat and address window crashes and stops responding after a few minutes. It will usually stay like this for hours so i have to close the program window before i can enter again which still continues. On one occassion, i got a pop window message which stated that the program requires 'flash.ocx' which is not currently present in the window vista version.
Can someone please guide me in resolving this problem?


----------



## JohnWill

Use the flash uninstaller (http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flash/ts/flash7/updated/uninstall_flash_player.exe), which will remove the flash player from your machine. You can then either use the flash installer, or else simply visit a flash site in your browser and allow your browser to do the detect and install, to end up with a clean version.


----------

